# Urinal Partition



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

Surely there is a law against this. I wouldn't want to be the guy using the urinal or coming out of the stall.


----------



## Mississippiplum (Sep 30, 2011)

Lol I wonder if anyone will actually use the urinal.

sent from the jobsite porta-potty


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

Mississippiplum said:


> Lol I wonder if anyone will actually use the urinal.
> 
> sent from the jobsite porta-potty


Not likely...no door lock entering the restroom.


----------



## 89plumbum (May 14, 2011)

They could have at least had the door swing the other way.


----------



## user2090 (Sep 26, 2009)

Man rules dictate you keep your eyes looking straight forward. No eye contact allowed in the rest room under any circumstances. 

The local McDonalds here is not much better. The guy walks uncomfortably close behind you as he heads for the stool. 

 Just watch how close you get to my behind there Mr.


----------



## 1703 (Jul 21, 2009)

A urinal screen would solve the wondering eyes problem, but urinal compartment might be too small.

Crummy lay out, for sure.


----------



## AlbacoreShuffle (Aug 28, 2011)

That set up doesn't look to bad.
What the hell is the deal with " Unisex" restrooms ?


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

Why didn't they rough-in the urinal on the same wall with the lav sink?....and then just put a partition between the lav sink and the urinal.


----------



## plumberkc (Jun 23, 2011)

Was this new construction or was it a remodel? I would bet that this wasn't their first choice for a layout.


----------



## Epox (Sep 19, 2010)

Mississippiplum said:


> Lol I wonder if anyone will actually use the urinal.
> 
> sent from the jobsite porta-potty


Haha, Hope there isn't "a whole lot of shaking going on.":blink:


----------



## boilergrappler (Jan 2, 2012)

A few years ago I was called to work on a toilet at a commercial business. Upon arriving I asked the receptionist which bathroom had the plumbing problem. She told me it was down the hallway in the new unisex bathroom. I said I didn't know that you had a unisex bathroom. She told me that the building owner had hired a GC to put in ADA bathrooms. As I walked toward the bathroom I thought to myself that we hadn't gotten a call for the work. It made me mad that we didn't even get to make a bid. I go into the bathroom and see nothing has been changed since the last time I had been there. Some grab bars looked new. Maybe a different mirror. It also still had "two" toilets and a couple of lavs. Outside on the door sure enough there was a Unisex sign. I put an "Out of Order" sign on the door and made my repairs. When I finished, I went to tell the receptionist everything was done. I asked her how she liked the new unisex bathroom. She responds that it's kind of odd to have a man come in and use the stall next to you while your in their using the bathroom.  I laugh and she says " I guess that's the way these new Unisex bathrooms are going to be to comply with the new codes." :laughing:


----------



## AlbacoreShuffle (Aug 28, 2011)

Mississippiplum said:


> Lol I wonder if anyone will actually use the urinal.
> 
> sent from the jobsite porta-potty


exactly !


----------

